# Free Parking Spot near Metro Bonaventure (Montreal)



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi

When it come to parking it make my head spin. Can anyone find a free parking spot in the morning near Metro Bonaventure from Monday to Friday (Montreal, QC H3C) for me? It is not a problem if I need to work 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Rexkh you are a riot. Reading your posts is like reading a giant comic book. From buying a car worth $1 from a dude whose license had been revoked to making illegal left turns off 3-lane boulevards to freebie parking in the heart of downtown montreal, you are a cross between Mary Poppins & Borat. Except i rather suspect you are a female.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone know where to buy winning lottery tickets? I'm fed up with buying losing tickets. I only want to buy tickets that win. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Please stop spamming my topic. "No" or "Impossible" is the answer too.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

there's no free parking near Place Bonaventure in downtown montreal

ride a bike
or teleport yourself

teleportation
could save the nation


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi

Can you explain me the parking sign. I saw two No Parking Sign around a residential area. They are together.
1. No Parking 9:30-18:30.
2. No Parking 9:00-23:00 Except by Permit (Sector 50)

I'm not sure if I can park from 8:00 to 9:00?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Rexkh said:


> I saw two No Parking Sign around a residential area. They are together.
> 1. No Parking 9:30-18:30.
> 2. No Parking 9:00-23:00 Except by Permit (Sector 50)
> 
> I'm not sure if I can park from 8:00 to 9:00?



i'm not a resident of the montreal agglo so i can only say i *believe* the answer is yes.

could you please phone Accés Montreal to make sure though. Their tel is 311. Yes, just 3 short numbers, they'll route you to the neighhbourhood you're interested in.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

While likely not free, I have seen a destination on the 747 bus from the airport that intrigues me. 

I have never taken this bus past downtown, but past the Berri UQAM I think there is a large car park used to interface with the Metro, Green Line and Orange Line, and perhaps also the short Yellow Line. Bonaventure is but 4 stops away on Orange. 

I am planning to scope this car park out on my next trip to town, to figure if it is cheaper to leave the car near the airport or here. We will be driving in from Toronto as a stop on a simmer vacation road trip. I find the STM system in the downtown core quite good, and the price per ride is in line with other major transit systems in North America. 

Price is very good if you buy a three day pass coming in from the Airport. The cash airport fare is 1 day round trip $10 for the 747, so the ride for two more days unlimited for an $8 increment is great value.

If you were in Toronto and hoping to park so close to the core expect at least $30 per day.
Montreal may not be that steep, but $1 to park near Bonaventure does put you, as others have aptly branded you, into Borat territory.


----------

